# Walt being Walt



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

-17f wind chill here this morning. Let Walt out, after 2 hours of being outside in this weather, he is PANTING!

These dogs coats are amazing. 

Snapped some quick pics of him enjoying himself.

Hope everyone is staying warm!











Wanting to come in to visit a house guest.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful photos of a gorgeous pup. I tried staying outside for a bit but the wind cut right through. It doesn't seem to bother my pup, but the cats are not happy at all.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Walt is gorgeous! Nice pics


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a nice-looking boy you have! Happily doing what Goldens do . . .


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful boy! Their coats really are amazing - I rarely see ours showing any signs of discomfort from low temps.


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> Beautiful photos of a gorgeous pup. I tried staying outside for a bit but the wind cut right through. It doesn't seem to bother my pup, but the cats are not happy at all.





thorbreafortuna said:


> Walt is gorgeous! Nice pics





Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> That's a nice-looking boy you have! Happily doing what Goldens do . . .





swishywagga said:


> Lovely photos!





Kevin21 said:


> Beautiful boy! Their coats really are amazing - I rarely see ours showing any signs of discomfort from low temps.



Thank you all, was out again with him this morning clearing the driveway, he was loving it yet again. I however had Ice in my beard.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

Reba likes it outside for just so long, she's a big spoiled baby, lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Walt's a beautiful boy, great pictures.


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

More pictures from this morning, out early before clearing the driveway from the rather disappointing snow storm overnight.


Kept Walt and Kylie inside while I prepared to take photos, Walt was getting super excited seeing us getting dressed knowing we were going outside.





Walt's favorite flying squirrel was getting a workout











On her large swing



Air!





And Finally made them both slow down for a photo opp, might get this one framed for the house.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I absolutely love the last picture. That one is a definite keeper!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love these pics! So much fun for the whole family!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Sniz, he is a stunningly handsome golden boy!! Love that big bear face! Lived in NJ for 15 years.. not missing the cold AT ALL .. But I do miss romping in the snow with the goldens  Moved to FL 10 years ago, now I have a golden pup who is a sand romper! Hope you all are staying warm!!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

It was -14 this morning. Chloe ran into the backyard, rolled down the little hill as usual, did her business, and ran right back in the house! Seems Her Highness didn't find the wind chill to her liking.


----------



## Willia (Feb 18, 2015)

Very cute, thanks for sharing sniz


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Great pictures , thanks for sharing them.

Mike D


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Snow sure makes goldens happy!
Beautiful pictures of handsome boy and your beautiful daughter.


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Largest snowfall of the year. I'll likely have more in the morning. Playing with my 50mm f1.4 for action in the snow. Really not ideal but I do love the lens.





Just relaxed under this Cedar tree for 10 minutes watching the snow fall. 



Out front watching an eagle fly off the reservoir back behind our house.



Hauling butt





Strolling


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Love the snow pics. Beautiful pup!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Absolutely love all of your pictures of Walt in the snow. He and your daughter make fantastic subjects. 
Walt must be quite the character, he has such a sweet soulful face. Especially love the ones of him with his ball. Live it up Walt. :wavey:


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

I will just keep this thread going with more Walt........all Walt all the time!

Ordering prints for the house yesterday and found these from our pregnancy shoot several months ago....

Walt with Mom, looks like it should be in a frame!



And Walt just dying to get inside while some artsy shots were being taken.....he cracks us up every single day



Walt loving on our son Archer



and after a 1 hour long wash / blow out marathon at the dog wash. Very fluffy!! The shedding....my god.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I adore the pregnancy shot! Gorgeous mom to be and gorgeous pup!


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks! I'm a lucky guy in my eyes


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your son Archer will appreciate those pictures once he grows up.
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

what beautiful photos, and what a happy dog!


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Walt loving on Archer this morning. In some rather intense meetings when I received this, put a smile on my face


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

sniz said:


> Walt loving on Archer this morning. In some rather intense meetings when I received this, put a smile on my face


 That's why we love goldens so much, because of pictures like this one and the smiles they can always put on our faces.
So beautiful!


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

A few shots off my phone


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

From a walk we took yesterday. I put on my 30lb weight vest and off we went. Walt was loving the room to run. Snow here our part of MD finally melted off this past weekend.

Working on some training while having fun out in the woods.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice video, and I wish I had a cool woods area to walk my dogs in. I need to move away from the big city soon


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Very nice video, and I wish I had a cool woods area to walk my dogs in. I need to move away from the big city soon


Hope you can get that one day......we've thoroughly enjoyed it since we moved here. About to go for a family hike after dinner, easy 1.5 mile hike. If the baby, kid and wife weren't going i'd go for a 4-5 miler with the weight vest and step it up a notch.


----------

